# يفيد حِلّ



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما المقصود ب *وهذا لا يفيد حل" *في الفقرة التالية المأخوذة من تفسير المنار
قال: أما قوله - تعالى -: {أو ما ملكت أيمانكم} فهو معطوف على قوله: {فواحدة} أي فالزموا زوجا واحدة، أو أمسكوا زوجا واحدة مع العدل - وهذا فيمن كان متزوجا كثيرات - أو الزموا ما ملكت أيمانكم واكتفوا بالتسري بهن بغير شرط ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا أي أقرب إلى عدم العول، وهو الجور، فإن العدل بين الإماء في الفراش غير واجب إذ لا حق لهن فيه، وإنما لهن الحق في الكفاية بالمعروف. *وهذا لا يفيد حل* ما جرى عليه المسلمون منذ قرون كثيرة من الإسراف في التمتع بالجواري المملوكات بحق، أو بغير حق، مهما ترتب على ذلك من المفاسد كما شوهد
وشكرا مقدما..​


----------



## Abbe

المقصود والله أعلم أن هذا، أي ما سبق من كلامه، لا يعنى إباحة ما جرى عليه المسلمون إلخ​


----------



## cherine

نعم، أتفق معك. يفيد معناها "يعني"، حل شيء هنا بمعنى جعله أو اعتباره حلالاً.


----------



## WadiH

نعم حِلّ هنا بكسر الحاء.


----------

